# Mythbusters



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dose anybody else love this show?I started watching it a lot more during the Christmas season and I really enjoy it because its entertaining,intresting and just a great watch:thumb:The most annoying thing is there is only a couple of Mythbusters DVD's for the UK market the rest you have to import them from the US


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I love Mythbusters Ross, one of my fav shows..................:thumb:

Kari Byron = Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

Me too Im am addict.

Kari byron

Web site here http://www.karibyron.com/


----------



## Dan! (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> I love Mythbusters Ross, one of my fav shows..................:thumb:
> 
> Kari Byron = Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Kari is lovely:thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

It's a cool program but sometimes those blokes give me a headache with their enthusiasm!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I love it  Unfortunately don't get to see it as much as I used to.

At the end of a Californian holiday just over a year ago, on our way to San Francisco airport, I made sure to stop by their workshop (it was on the way) and get a pic of me at the door :lol:










Nobody was in though


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

I watch it a lot too and find most of the stuff very interesting. They do some seriously mad missions though.


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

I saw a new one the other day where they tried to finally split a car in 2 with the snow plough. They failed first time - so now they use rockets.....


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm really enjoying it and in AUg/Sept last year was off work a few weeks due to a big Op and watched loads of Mythbusters

and as for Kari byron :argie:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I like they way if the Myth is Busted they will do anything to make it work which usually means a big bang:lol:


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I like they way if the Myth is Busted they will do anything to make it work which usually means a big bang:lol:


one of the best things, they are just big kids. But who would not want to do their job:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

remal said:


> one of the best things, they are just big kids. But who would not want to do their job:thumb:


I will take is as long as I can work with Kari:lol:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Kari Byron :argie:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I think Jamie has some serious engineering talent IE making full sized Remote controlled cars but I am not so sure on his handlebar tash:lol:


----------

